# Contour cut with Flexisign pro



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi I have searched around for the last few days but I have not found a solution that works for me in regards to contour cutting with flexisign pro 8.1 ( I am using a laserpoint LP24 but I have not got to the stage where that matters as yet)

First issue, when I try and create a contour line around an image I always get a square box as opposed to a tight contour around the actual image (bitmap image), I see there are some workarounds like masquerade around the image, or layer a black image on top etc so i can probably figure that bit out.

Second issue is, when i try and rip/print the image to my epson stylus cx5500 the contour button option is grayed out so I have no way of getting it to print the registration marks. 

If anyone could post a step by step guide with a sample image for me to try it with too I think it would be useful to quite a few people. (I don't *think* the issue is specific to any of the hardware I have just the settings in flexi)


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok so I have got a bit further, if I load a bitmap into flexi, click the bitmap/make transparent option.. click the white background, you can play around with the threshold value and when you get it right you will have a nice line around the outside of the image. then click effect/contour cut. then you will have a contour line around the image you can rip and print and will be able to select the contour options in the rip print dialogue.

Now the issue is, my pen is drawing a very consistent line around the image but its way off, about 3cm Y and 2cm X off the image. I have lined up the laser to the first reg mark and set that as the start point but I don't get any interactive bomb sight alignment, I never need to align the laser to the second reg point. so the question is, is there another approach to interactively align the laser, or is there a place to set the laser offset somewhere in flexi instead?


----------

